# canreef shutdown



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

is canreef site down?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

its happened a few times, i wouldn't be suprised to see it operational by tomorrow


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

down for maintenance


----------



## cwatkins (Sep 26, 2010)

Something about replacing hard drives or the server or something...


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

its not shut down, its maintenance


----------



## cwatkins (Sep 26, 2010)

Starting to worry that it's been over 24h now....


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe i should quickly make a replacement site for canreef


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Its an idea, still down


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

it should be up by tomorrow, i believe the site said it was going down for 2 days


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

It back online.

Cheers,
Vic


----------

